# My Basement Lounge Project is Officially Underway



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

After some saving and selling.. I've finally been able to begin my new Project. A fully ventilated, closed off room in the basement. My lounge.

Free from the 101˚ / 90% humidity days of the Virginia Summer and the 5˚ (-5 windchill) winter days that come with it.

The ability to smoke a cigar while I decide to either watch my Sox fight for another World Series or Clint Eastwood tell someone off.

The day has finally come and today I have started my project. Below are some initial pictures of the room. I've determined how much lumber I need as well as drywall. I've located the vent and additional duct accessories. I've also picked out the flooring. With luck, my room will be complete before the middle of September, time allowing.
**********************************

*Picture 1: *This is the actual area for the lounge. You can see the chalk line that runs along the bottom of the room. The total dimensions (after finishing) will be 12' 4" x 12' 6" (the nook on the left side of the picture is not included in the dimensions as I will explain later).

*Picture 2: *This "nook" is 11' x 16". This will used for two things. A 1' panel will be added to the left side of the nook as this is where the air intake from the outside will be located. This will also house the inline duct heater which will help in keeping the room approximately 70˚ when in use. The remaining 10' to the right will be a built in Cabinet Humidor. Shelves along the top with 30" storage cabinets along the bottom.

*Picture 3: *This is the view from the far corner (the right side of the picture above). One of the first things I will need to do is to move the vents from the well to the left of the door to the adjacent wall on the other corner. The builder informed me those are only there to provide more air to the utility closet so moving those will not harm anything. The door will be replaced with a french door and will be sealed with heavy duty weather stripping and a heavy duty sweeper.

The wall is noted with a white line. Part of the project is to build a 9' x 12' 4" Exercise room for my wife. She will have a matching French door which will involve relocated the two studs to the right of my door.

For both rooms I will need to build a bulkhead around the HVAC duct that is running crossways from the floor joists above. I will be tapping into this duct for my HVAC for when the room is not in use. The outside intake and inside HVAC will be switched using Electronic Dampers (HVAC Open when not in use, Outside Closed).

*Picture 4: * Square Baby!

Some things I am doing to prevent smoke from escaping out of the room is not putting in can lights. All lights will be wall mountable sconces. We also plan on putting R13 Insulation around the room just to help filter anything additional.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

well, your lounge is officially underway and I'm officially jealous. Nice project. Can't wait to see further pics.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cool project.

Im sure your going to enjoy lighting up in your climate controlled man cave...


Hope to see more pics as it comes along... thanks


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is gonna be awesome. Post up as it goes. Very cool project


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats Stephen on starting this project !
Looking forward to read the updates.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Frickin sweet.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

nice clean basement to start with!! Thats always good. Youll enjoy it. Mines not done yet and i spend more time down there than the living room! Smoking inside and not having any smoke linger is so awsome!


----------



## Brodeurman69 (Aug 28, 2006)

Man thats going to look GREAT when its done. Cant wait to see the finished product. Any room for some fellow puffers???


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

When do I get my invite to join you down there?

Damn I'm jealous. Great project, I cant wait to see the progress updates.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Brodeurman69 said:


> Man thats going to look GREAT when its done. Cant wait to see the finished product. *Any room for some fellow puffers???*


of course..

seating for 4.. but foldout metal chairs a plenty!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You have a great start! Looks like a really nice sized room. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Vey nice. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Man I wish I could do this in my old studio has nice wood floors but no smoking in the house  I know you'll enjoy it. Don't forget to buy a big screen!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Figure up your cubic feet and install a good exhaust fan and fresh air (make up air) intake. Its fairly easy to do in the stage your in. You wont regret it! Always go just a few cfm bigger than you calculated also. I did this in my basement bar and used motorized dampers on all supply ducts to close them off when the fan runs..........cant smell any smoke in any parts of the house and the fresh air intake really helps get rid of the smell in the bar. I guy could get really carried away and install duct heaters on the fresh air intake to preheat it in the winter even.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Sweet projet... you've officially made me jealous!

:canada:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I have two air intakes planned out. The outside air intake with the duct heater and electronic damper as well as the HVAC intake with electronic damper.

The room is approximately 1175 cubic feet, I am ordering a 1400 cfm exhaust vent that will be housed on the other side of the unfinished area with duct running to the actual room (so I can't hear it).

I have the "dimmer" switch already for the vent so I can control how much I need based on how many are smoking.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Let me know when you are ready to break that sucker in!!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

cool sounds like you know what your doin.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got done watching man caves on diy they made a cigar lounge... Makes me wish I had more money.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Let me know when you are ready to break that sucker in!!!


 You betcha.. as I've told you a million times before, you and the mrs. are more than welcome anytime.

In a small world coincidence, I posted a Trade offer on Craigslist to do a website for someone to do my HVAC for me (faster and saves me cash). Got an email real quick. Read it to my wife and she says "I went to school with a guy who had that name and his family was in the HVAC business"..

turns out it's the same guy. HVAC under control..


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> You betcha.. as I've told you a million times before, you and the mrs. are more than welcome anytime.
> 
> In a small world coincidence, I posted a Trade offer on Craigslist to do a website for someone to do my HVAC for me (faster and saves me cash). Got an email real quick. Read it to my wife and she says "I went to school with a guy who had that name and his family was in the HVAC business"..
> 
> turns out it's the same guy. HVAC under control..


Haha don't you just love clist.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Stephen! I'm sure it will turn out awesome, be sure and keep us updated.


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

Would absolutely love to have something like this. Keeping tabs on the project - good luck!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> You betcha.. as I've told you a million times before, you and the mrs. are more than welcome anytime.
> 
> In a small world coincidence, I posted a Trade offer on Craigslist to do a website for someone to do my HVAC for me (faster and saves me cash). Got an email real quick. Read it to my wife and she says "I went to school with a guy who had that name and his family was in the HVAC business"..
> 
> turns out it's the same guy. HVAC under control..


That is awesome! Can't wait to see pics of you breaking it in!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> You betcha.. as I've told you a million times before, you and the mrs. are more than welcome anytime.
> 
> In a small world coincidence, I posted a Trade offer on Craigslist to do a website for someone to do my HVAC for me (faster and saves me cash). Got an email real quick. Read it to my wife and she says "I went to school with a guy who had that name and his family was in the HVAC business"..
> 
> turns out it's the same guy. HVAC under control..


NIce to get those big items taken care of. Same here Steve, when you and the Mrs. want to get away there is room here at the Hacienda for you and the family in Atlanta.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

I definately wish I was able to do something like that. Keep us updated


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice Stephen! Keep us updated, you lucky SOB!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks very nice :tu. Keep updating us on how the project turns out. It looks like its going to be sweet :high5:


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Great idea, keep us updated with lots of pics.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, makes me wish I had a basement. Should be pretty cool. Post up progress pics!!!


----------



## Todd762 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, what a great project! If I ever get to a point where I stop moving for my job I dream of doing the same thing. I save my empty wooden cigar boxes and break them down saving the lids or other sides with interesting marking/graphics. I think a really cool idea would be taking these wooden pieces and doing a kind of box mosaic on a wall. 



Todd


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

Great project. We need some more Progress pictures!


----------



## Dewolt (Aug 5, 2009)

How long will the whole project take?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great project.

I was telling my wife I needed something like that for the winter and got a simple "NO".

So I guess she saved me a lot of work, just hope I do not catch a cold this winter.

Best regards, tony
Northville, MI


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice. Definitely put more pics as the project progresses.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow I wish I had a basement... Down south the best I can hope for is to close in my carport....
Good luck and post up your progress!


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

Cool stuff, I'm looking forward to seeing how this will turn out.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Admirable ambition.

Perhaps you can find a bit of inspiration in this thread by Mark THS
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/69643-project-cigar-room.html
and for those of you looking for a bit of vicarious fun you won't be disappointed with a visit.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Step 1: Purchase Wares - Complete. 

Just got back from the lumber store with the following:

76 - 2x4x8's
11 - Treated 2x4x8's
16 - Single Gang Boxes
1 - Two Gang Box
1 - Three Gang Box
4 - Single Pole Switches
20 - 15 amp outlets (two 10 packs).
1 - Dimmer switch (for lights) -- already have the "dimmer" for the vent
New Estwing Hammer (been needing a new hammer for a while)
100' 14/2 wire
5lb box of 16d coated nails

My friend who is helping me will be bringing over his ramset.. I might see if he can do so tonight so I can get a jump.

Once framing is done I have an HVAC guy coming in to determine the work. I have already worked out a trade for him where I develop him a brand new website and he does parts and labor for free.

Works out for both of us.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

So cool! I wish you good luck!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

badass, i would love to even just seal off my basement and have it as a smoking room, but it would be a lot of money(not for the room) but for me to take my wife shopping to make up for me getting a smoking room. HAHA


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Step 1: Purchase Wares - Complete.
> 
> Just got back from the lumber store with the following:
> 
> ...


You are running coax and cat-5 as well right? Even if you don't want it video and internet/phone access would help the resale value of the room.


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

You just could not wait to tell all the boys at school about your new toys could you!

Sounds great I can't wait for the Pics.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds like you are getting a great start............ 
And we thank you for shopping at Lowe's! :laugh:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a good start, and that is going to be freaking awesome! If I had a basement here it would become an indoor swimming pool, thats what happens when you live at sea level LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> Step 1: Purchase Wares - Complete.
> 
> Just got back from the lumber store with the following:
> 
> ...


Stephen you are on your way and seems like you have it planned well. I Like the way you think and plan out your project--A suggestion and not probably needed but you might want to go ahead and put in 20 amp circuits --it might cost a little more in wire cost and maybe a few cents in device cost but will be worth knowing you have the max available --"Just In Case"

The only 15 amp circuits you would need is in your lighting--again this I have seen in many homes as a preference.

If you have any electrical questions feel free to PM me---Goood Luck

Oh and when you decide you no longer need the Wine cooler I got dibs on it--If you decide it's using up space !


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

P_Roberts said:


> You are running coax and cat-5 as well right? Even if you don't want it video and internet/phone access would help the resale value of the room.


It won't have phone (as the house already has 5 or 6 phone jacks and with todays dependancy on cordless phones that come in sets (with only one need for a jack), I don't see the point of running it.

However as I plan on having a flat panel, it will have Video as well as Internet. I plan on doing web herfs from this room as I frequently do now on the outside porch. There will also be a ceiling mounted microphone.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Stephen you are on your way and seems like you have it planned well. I Like the way you think and plan out your project--A suggestion and not probably needed but you might want to go ahead and put in 20 amp circuits --it might cost a little more in wire cost and maybe a few cents in device cost but will be worth knowing you have the max available --"Just In Case"
> 
> The only 15 amp circuits you would need is in your lighting--again this I have seen in many homes as a preference.
> 
> ...


Very smooth Paul :biggrin:


----------



## Dewolt (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish you were in Jersey. It would have been cool to pitch in and help with this.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great start. I smell a HERF. Let me know if you need some decor. Boxes, posters or pix.


----------



## cee3 (Jun 29, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Just got done watching man caves on diy they made a cigar lounge... Makes me wish I had more money.


After that last haul(s) I know you have no money!


----------



## cee3 (Jun 29, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> ...The ability to smoke a cigar while I decide to either watch my Sox fight for another World Series or Clint Eastwood tell someone off...
> Part of the project is to build a 9' x 12' 4" Exercise room for my wife. ...


Let's see, a room for sitting and smoking for one of you and a room for exercising for the other. I wonder who'll be more healthy (and which will have more fun).

I'm jealous. Looks awesome!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

thats great, love it already!


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are some updated pics.

I've only been able to devote 2 hours last night and 2 hours tonight.. but it's been fairly productive.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

this is exciting stuff. thanks for giving us the in prog pics too.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

I see your dog is helping you. Always good to see.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice! That looks like it will be a very rewarding projet when complete.

There's a fella in the Atlanta area that specializes in setting up smoking rooms.... He might have some good ideas on his website for you (or anybody else in here)..... I'll have to type out his website, since I'm not yet old enough to post a link.... www dot smokenrooms dot com


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I love it, your dog is like WTF! LOL


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Paul,

I went ahead and took your advice. I picked up a 20Amp breaker and 12-2 wire. The lights will still be on the 15 amp, but the 20 amp will do the outlets and duct heater.

Did some more work on the Lounge this morning. Got all of the wall framing done. Have not done the soffit around the duct work since the HVAC guy may need additional room there and anything I build may get in the way. I'll do that after he runs his stuff.

I also cut out the door for the exercise room. When my son came down the stairs and saw this I was promptly put in "Time Out" for making a mess.

Just finishing up lunch and then I'll head down and run my electrical and place my boxes.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

very cool progress


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome! Your really making progress. Please keep us updated as you go along. I've got a similar area in my basement that I would like to convert into a cigar smoking man cave. Unfortunately, I lack both the funds and the expertise to attempt the project at this time. Maybe watching your progress will inspire me.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

BigDaddyJ said:


> Awesome! Your really making progress. Please keep us updated as you go along. I've got a similar area in my basement that I would like to convert into a cigar smoking man cave. Unfortunately, I lack both the funds and the expertise to attempt the project at this time. Maybe watching your progress will inspire me.


I've never done any of this before (I've replaced 2 prong outlets with the 3 prong kind, and I've installed some lights before).. but this is mostly all new for me. It's fairly easy once you get into it.

As for cost.. you would be surprised.. outside of HVAC (which I secured in another manner), totally cost to date for all lumber, all electrical, and all hardware is less than $275.. Expecting another $100 - 120 for drywall, maybe $40 for supplies for drywall. $130 for the sconces I want then flooring. I expect this entire project will cost me about $1100. A Pro would have charged me 4 - 6k for it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats the joy of taking your time and doing alot of the simple work yourself. Then you save money, then you have the fealing of accomplishment that you can say "I did this myself". Great work so far. Can't wait to see the finished room. But loving the pic updates.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

I will definitely be watching this. I don't own a house yet but having a nice open basement for this kind of upgrade will definitely be on my shopping list.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Will take some pictures tonight, however wanted to post an update.

First task of last night was to try and salvage the door frame that leads into the lounge area. I was able to save it all without damaging anything and this saved me about $60 in a prehung door.

Due to the bad job the builder did framing the original wall, I need to build some 2x2 framing to face their wall. This will prevent the steel columns from getting in the way and warping my drywall. It will also help me to run my electrical in the front wall (1 switch box and 3 outlets).

Last night since it was to late to be tearing my leftover 2x4's in half to finish the framing, I decided to put in the rest of the gang boxes. I then ran 14/2 from the circuit panel (not connected yet) through each box and to the switch. I have installed all of the outlets and connected all wires.

I have also added a second switch that will control one outlet in the exercise room.

After this was done, I put the 4 can lights in the exercise room in place.

The picture below shows a drawing of the rooms, location of the boxes and which circuit they will be on. Some (most) likely have no use for that, but I know some people are redoing rooms, or curious about it, or are thinking about it. So hopefully this will provide some purpose. 

I'm trying to keep the loads to about 10 per circuit. I ended up with 11 on circuit 1 and 9 on circuit 2. Merely from the point that it was easier to put the outlets in the lounge on the same circuit as the ones on the same wall from the exercise room.

C - Can Light
Small box - outlet
Big Box - Switch Box
Oval - Sconces
# - Which circuit


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking forward to the updated pictures!


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Great work! Keep the pics coming! I'm so jealous!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> Will take some pictures tonight, however wanted to post an update.
> 
> First task of last night was to try and salvage the door frame that leads into the lounge area. I was able to save it all without damaging anything and this saved me about $60 in a prehung door.
> 
> ...


Stephen,

Again your doing a great job and had a few thoughts after looking at your floor plan for the electrical. Was wondering why not 20amp circuits for power and you can put up to 10 on a circuit. The lighting should be O K with the 15amp circuit as long as the load is not a massive one. I was also wondering about your installing cable and data for the area. Just a thought --Either way you should be O K but you never know when it comes to having enough power --do it while you got it open --I always say!  You know how to contact me if need be!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Great work Stephen. It is really coming along nicely. I wish my wife would have let me build a smoking room when I built our basement. Tell me, how did you get permission??? Very jealous.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Great work Stephen. It is really coming along nicely. I wish my wife would have let me build a smoking room when I built our basement. *Tell me, how did you get permission???* Very jealous.


 Was her idea!


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Was her idea!


Ok I'm going to be the first to call B.S. sboyajian has apparently taken a blow to the head and thinks he is building a smoking room that his wife not only approved of but thought up. Any BOTL in the area need to get him to seek medical attention and explain to him that he is building a sewing room.ound:

The sewing room looks like its coming along great by the way.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

P_Roberts said:


> Ok I'm going to be the first to call B.S. sboyajian has apparently taken a blow to the head and thinks he is building a smoking room that his wife not only approved of but thought up. Any BOTL in the area need to get him to seek medical attention and explain to him that he is building a sewing room.ound:
> 
> The sewing room looks like its coming along great by the way.


 She already has a sewing room upstairs :thumb:

Hell.. not only did she think it up, but at 8 months pregnant, I can't even get her to stop helping.


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> She already has a sewing room upstairs :thumb:
> 
> Hell.. not only did she think it up, but at 8 months pregnant, I can't even get her to stop helping.


Yeah, Yeah, another little one in the house in a few weeks...

I have read this book before, let me tell you what is in the next chapter. The next chapter is were you find out that you have been building your new sleeping quarters, so don't skimp on workmanship. :rofl:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn you guys sound bitter. Believe are not there are some very good women out there that love their husbands! My wife says all the time she wish we had an extra room so I could make a man cave and smoke in it. There really is such a thing as a good and happy marriage.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn you guys sound bitter. Believe are not there are some very good women out there that love their husbands! My wife says all the time she wish we had an extra room so I could make a man cave and smoke in it. There really is such a thing as a good and happy marriage.


Put me down for bitter


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> ......... :thumb:
> 
> Hell.. not only did she think it up, but at 8 months pregnant, I can't even get her to stop helping.


She's a "keeper" allright. Congratulations on your lucky find and wise choice!

I'm lucky too. It was my wife's idea for us to build me an 18' by 18' office when we were building a garage... 

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

edogg said:


> I see your dog is helping you. Always good to see.


Ya but where are his tool bags? :idea:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

ffup said:


> Yeah, Yeah, another little one in the house in a few weeks...
> 
> I have read this book before, let me tell you what is in the next chapter. The next chapter is were you find out that you have been building your new sleeping quarters, so don't skimp on workmanship. :rofl:


 Let's be honest.. if my wife is going to let me build a cigar lounge and then force me to sleep in it.. I think I'm still coming out on top.


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Let's be honest.. if my wife is going to let me build a cigar lounge and then force me to sleep in it.. I think I'm still coming out on top.


In that case I would put extra effort into sound proofing your little refuge, especially with a little 2 legged car alarm on the way


----------



## ffup (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not bitter just giving you a hard time and in a way jealous b/c I do not have a man cave



sboyajian said:


> Let's be honest.. if my wife is going to let me build a cigar lounge and then force me to sleep in it.. I think I'm still coming out on top.


think that qoute says it all


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn you guys sound bitter. Believe are not there are some very good women out there that love their husbands! My wife says all the time she wish we had an extra room so I could make a man cave and smoke in it. There really is such a thing as a good and happy marriage.


True Frank. Its easy for your wife to say that knowing that there is no room!!! lol. j/k


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn you guys sound bitter. Believe are not there are some very good women out there that love their husbands! My wife says all the time she wish we had an extra room so I could make a man cave and smoke in it. There really is such a thing as a good and happy marriage.


 First let me say, what a great photos you have been giving us, and congrats on the construction. 
About having a good woman. I married my wife at 18 years old. She was 19 years old(robbing the cradle)
. Instant sweethearts when we met. We moved in together 3 days after we met, and in 1965 it was not an easy thing to do. Different rules and morals. 
I kid around that Ive been trying to kick her out for 44 years now, but she just wont leave. I treat her too good. 
I knew she was a keeper, because when I met her , I was a young marine, and I had a really old volkswagen, in bad, bad shape, and I had no money to fix it. 
She knew nothing about cars, but she went out to the library and found a book on how to fix volkswagens for the novice or something like that. 
In about three weeks she had that car running and was able to put another 10,000 glorious miles on it. 
So when you have that photo of your pregnant wife, doing the hammering, it reminds me of something my wife would do. 
She still does all the plumbing and electrical wireing in the house and whatever. 
She also taught me how to live a good life,and how to be a good person and supported me through my military life and law enforcement life. Not an easy thing for any woman to go through. 
Yes, some women are keepers for sure......

Much regards Jerry


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> First let me say, what a great photos you have been giving us, and congrats on the construction.
> About having a good woman. I married my wife at 18 years old. She was 19 years old(robbing the cradle)
> . Instant sweethearts when we met. We moved in together 3 days after we met, and in 1965 it was not an easy thing to do. Different rules and morals.
> I kid around that Ive been trying to kick her out for 44 years now, but she just wont leave. I treat her too good.
> ...


Jerry That was very well put. We are in diff places tho. My wife is the one that is ex military and now law enforcement. I try very hard to stand behind her. She is very prould of what she does.

Now can I take part of the house for a smoking room? NO WAY LOL!
But me and cigar man andy did hook up and herf the other night (he is a great guy) and we got her to smoke her first cigar. So I might be able to build a smoking down the line if I get her to keep up with the cigars LOL.

sboyajian Yall are doing a great job. I cant wait to see the done pics. Doing it yourself is going to make the cigars that much better. And dont forget to tell her thanks for anything and everything she does to help out.

Thanks Lance


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

bigtattoo79 said:


> Jerry That was very well put. We are in diff places tho. My wife is the one that is ex military and now law enforcement. I try very hard to stand behind her. She is very prould of what she does.
> 
> Now can I take part of the house for a smoking room? NO WAY LOL!
> But me and cigar man andy did hook up and herf the other night (he is a great guy) and we got her to smoke her first cigar. So I might be able to build a smoking down the line if I get her to keep up with the cigars LOL.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words my friend.

As for Cigar Man Andy.. you are 100% correct. Andy is one of the nicest, most stand up individuals you will ever meet. I am happy to know he's just a short 15 min. ride up the road. The first pictures of the room being used will likely have Andy in them.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> First let me say, what a great photos you have been giving us, and congrats on the construction.
> About having a good woman. I married my wife at 18 years old. She was 19 years old(robbing the cradle)
> . Instant sweethearts when we met. We moved in together 3 days after we met, and in 1965 it was not an easy thing to do. Different rules and morals.
> I kid around that Ive been trying to kick her out for 44 years now, but she just wont leave. I treat her too good.
> ...


Jerry, thank you for sharing that! I think in todays age people hear so many "bad" things about Marriage, they don't realize how good some of us have it. I am happy for you to have found someone who compliments you the way your wife does and I am sure you to her.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> Paul,
> 
> I went ahead and took your advice. I picked up a 20Amp breaker and 12-2 wire. The lights will still be on the 15 amp, but the 20 amp will do the outlets and duct heater.
> 
> ...


looks good. How far apart are your studs???

mrr


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Hopefully 16" on center, eh?


----------



## AcridSaint (Jul 27, 2009)

24" O.C. is acceptable on non-load bearing walls with 2x4s, which I think is why he asked.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

AcridSaint said:


> 24" O.C. is acceptable on non-load bearing walls with 2x4s, which I think is why he asked.


 What he said. 

There isn't a single load bearing wall in the bunch, so it's all 24, with some minor exceptions where 24" wouldn't work.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Moar pics?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't do any work on it last night .. met with a potential client and then hit the lounge up the road.

Probably going to finish up the 2x2 framing on the front wall to fix the builders screw up and then maybe get some more electrical run. I'll post the pics when that's all done.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Stephen, I just wanted to tell you that it looks like you are doing a great job! I can't wait to see it when it is finished.

Maybe when I come up there to rob Andy's humis I will stop by and we can smoke Andy's HTF's up in the new room! :tu


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Stephen, I just wanted to tell you that it looks like you are doing a great job! I can't wait to see it when it is finished.
> 
> Maybe when I come up there to rob Andy's humis I will stop by and we can smoke Andy's HTF's up in the new room! :tu


 That sounds like a great idea! :thumb:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't had to many updates the last couple days. Some nights I haven't been able to get down to work on it because of real life work.

The first picture below shows 2 (well.. now 1) vents that fed air into the unfinished area. These are being located to the wall next to the HVAC equipment and outside of the Lounge. Both are now removed from the walls.



The biggest change that had to take place was additional 2x2 framing on the front wall (see picture one for a completed 2x2s -- more description and explanation below). This is the wall that was pre-existing from the builder. While I have little complaint about the builder who built the home (then again the house is only 3 months old), they didn't do the quality job any of us would want in our home.

Everything on the top two levels is "modular".. modular in the sense that the rafters, floor joists, wall panels, etc all arrive pre-assembled and then put together like a big puzzle. The basement (since it's an option and not in all homes) is stick built per order.

The finished side of the back wall is not exactly plum... nor are any of the boards really level. That being said, both items combined introduced a big problem as you will see in the picture below:




If you look VERY VERY closely (at picture 1) you will notice that the metal beam in the second picture comes out beyond the 2x4 studs. Due to the fact that most of the boards they used are very twisted (again, see bad boards and bowing in second picture), it also meant the drywall was right up against the front side. I wouldn't be able to put drywall on this side, nor could I run wire.

The solution was to frame the front wall with 2x2 boards (I cheated and cut down my extra 2x4s down on the table saw since I didn't feel like going to the store). I was able to also straighten up the walls since I built mine square.



I am expecting my HVAC guy on Tuesday. At this point the new circuit in the exercise room is run, all outlets and can lights are operational.

I have also run all of the wire in the Lounge. The outlets are all hooked up. Since the wire is 12/2 and a bit thicker I need to pick up some larger wire nuts so I can hook up the switches safely. Will pick those up tomorrow. Once the switches are connected I will install the 20A breaker. All of the wire is run for the Wall Sconces, however I capped off the lead wires in the first sconce so I can turn on the breaker once installed and use the outlets while working.

Until next time.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update! 
I know the fealing of having to catch a builder's slack. My house is 60years old and the interior walls are all 2x2s and ROCK HARD 2x2s at that. Which makes for hard times for hanging things without sheetrock anchors. But ya gotta do what ya gotta do. 
Keep up the good worlk!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Moving right along Stephen, keep up the great work. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Any updates? I've been following this to get ideas for when we buy our house next spring when our lease is up, already got permission from the Wife!


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

Ndimarco said:


> Any updates? I've been following this to get ideas for when we buy our house next spring when our lease is up, already got permission from the Wife!


:bump:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

When's the herf?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

man I'm glad I already had a room to work with. Can't wait to see some pics of it completed.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow.. been a long time since I updated. Didn't actually work on the room at all from the time I last updated until the first week of January. Between the birth of my second son and work being crazy just couldn't find time.

Since the first week in January I ran all the HVAC, the exhaust fan, boxed in the ducting, drywalled/mudded/sanded, etc. This past Friday I painted the room and Saturday afternoon we got the floor in (floor only took us about 2 hours..)

It's finally almost done! All I have left is baseboard, the door (might do the door today) 
and then my built in cabinet under the soffit (where the angle is from the duct run).

This is the view from the doorway. Currently I have only the two chairs, however I am working on getting either a leather loveseat or two more chairs. You can see a little of where the vent is for the exhaust fan on the top of the pic.


This picture is for Cigary.. since I know he loves Hannah Montana. Picked up this Panasonic Plasma from Best Buy.. right as the Blizzard of 2010 was starting, it was an open box display for like $599 and I offered $500. The manager took the deal since she knew she'd have no customers all weekend.


My Stinky. Thanks Bill!


The TV again with REAL programming. The cable is temporary. I didn't get my cable box yet. The actual cables are running through the wall, but I needed to run some coaxial up to the TV for the big game.


View from where the built in shelving will be. The recess in the back (on the right side -- see picture 1) will eventually be a full wall cabinet humidor. Decided to bring in the 1905 La Corona Cuban cabinet to fill some space.


Just some stuff on the coffee table. The room has like 6 ashtrays now.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great bro! We are actually thinking about starting to finish our basement.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Very cool. Hopefully I can do something like this someday. Very nice work.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks great!!! I hope I can set up something like that someday!


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

Great work. One day I hope to own my home home so I can do this.


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks amazing. Definitely post more pics


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Really nice! Man Cave Heaven! And Hannah rocks!

You get the limo out front
Hottest styles, every shoe, every color
Yeah when you're famous it can be kinda fun
It's really you but no one ever discovers... : D


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking great Steve :tu


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

very well done!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet!

Thanks for the update Stephen :thumb:

.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks great!

It's an inspiration for those of us who aren't there yet!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

<----Jealous! Fantastic job, I can only dream of something like that.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok im officially super jealous, thats awesome!


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats!! That looks fantastic. Wish I had a place like that..


----------

